

Newly Discovered Design Pattern: "Code Well." - nickb
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/12/newly-discovered-design-pattern-code.html

======
timr
When did this anti-Design-Patterns meme start, again? Was it the most recent
Yegge novel, or was it earlier than that?

I'm not completely sure what raganwald is saying, but I _think_ he's saying
this: knee-jerk opposition to the use of Design Patterns is just as silly as
knee-jerk opposition to most any other technology.

Part of the job of a good developer is to sort out the BS from the hype, from
the long-term, useful information. And for better or worse, Design Patterns
(just like Java and C++ and other things that have survived long enough that
they are no longer flavor-of-the-moment fads) reflect real-world needs, or
they simply wouldn't be as well-known and widely used as they are.

Said another way: the problem isn't Design Patterns; the problem is the bad
developers who don't know how to use Design Patterns.

~~~
raganwald
What anti-design patterns meme?

I write programs with Design Patterns, I catalogue new ones from my work, I
use them to teach and communicate. "A Pattern Language" is one of my favourite
books.

What did I say? Well, I quoted someone else telling a story about their
experience:

[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/12/newly-discovered-
design-...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/12/newly-discovered-design-
pattern-code.html)

I thought it was a good story because it illustrated two different mind sets
when it comes to writing programs and what happens when they come into contact
with each other. There's no preachy conclusion, it's a human interest story.

I also talked about a particular cultural approach in this post:

[http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/12/pouring-water-back-
into-...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/12/pouring-water-back-into-
flask.html)

There, I expressed opposition to the idea of a fixed set of standard patterns.

So, now you know what I was saying.

~~~
timr
As I said, I wasn't totally clear on your intent, so I hope you don't take my
comment personally. It seems that we agree, in most ways.

The anti-DP meme is just a trend that I have been detecting in the threads
here, and in other places. I was commenting on a phenomenon that is bigger
than you (but to which you /do/ seem to be responding).

~~~
raganwald
I didn't take it personally, I took it as a sign that I am not writing
clearly.

Thanks.

